# I should be ashamed.



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been driving it like this for weeks. lol


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Fix the windscreen wiper ...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

You need to upgrade to aerotwins as well


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bajie said:


> Fix the windscreen wiper ...


You should see the washer jets in action lol


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Clean your drive while you are there too with the Jetwash, dirty man !


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Dirtiest taxi ever


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

you should be banned for life for them pictures :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucky it's not a 35, the paint would have fell off by now.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

How?!?


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Lucky it's not a 35, the paint would have fell off by now.



Pmsl


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Filth utter filth. How this doesn't contravene forum rules I'll never know. Toni should be all over you for this post Mook.:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That is dirty as I thought your car was white!:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> I've been driving it like this for weeks. lol


Is that a dried up river bed in the background


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

I didn't expect it to be too bad but that is appalling mate!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm don't even think I can be bothered to wash it either. It takes about two weeks to go from polished and shiney to that. Lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I think I need to holiday you so you've got time to clean it.:flame:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Bajie said:


> Fix the windscreen wiper ...


That really made me smile!!! 

They were designed to be used and good on you for doing so


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

WHY??? I'll clean it for you for free! Shame to see it like that!


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

nice to see a car getting used as it was intended to be


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

You live in dust bowl? My place is almost as bad wash the car polish it and few days later it's almost as bad


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Mookistar said:


> I'm don't even think I can be bothered to wash it either. It takes about two weeks to go from polished and shiney to that. Lol


Two weeks?

seems to take about two days on mine


----------



## shakysco (Oct 5, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhh I just want to clean it and make it shiny !!!!!!! OCD car cleaning thing kicking in.....


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Washing it tomorrow. First time in months. It'll come up amazing as always.


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Good to see one, worse then mine haha. Have to wash mine as soon as i've got some time for it haha


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

It literally started raining as soon as I turned on the jet wash. So. No chance of polishing today so just a wipe over.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Even God hates R33


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

still looks good


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

On and off weather sucks ass. But well done!


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Excuses - it hardly rained at all today :wavey:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That was the problem. It rained all the while I was washing. Lol. As soon as I gave up, it stopped. But by then I was sanding down my staircase. Lol


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Said it before but I don't normally like MP 33s but everything just works together on this car, esp the wheels  - prefer these to the BBS LMs myself.


----------



## SkylineR32GT-R (Aug 19, 2010)

that midnight purple is gorgeous, any interior shots?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

stop selling bloody phones!!

Looks lovely


----------

